# Ein letztes Problem mit der Konfiguration von Squirrelmail



## mycrotrend (15. März 2011)

Ich erstelle noch einmal ein neues Thema 

Ich habe ISP Config nach dem "the perfect server" howto eingerichtet. Die Emails laufen also über squirrelmail

Ich habe noch ein letztes Problem mit den Emails. Ich kann keine Emails versenden und über imap kann mein Thunderbird nicht connecten.

Die mail.log sagt folgendes:


```
Mar 15 10:31:44 ulm098 imapd: LOGOUT, user=info@mycrotrend.de, ip=[::ffff:85.182.50.207], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=1391, sent=2383, time=5392, starttls=1
Mar 15 10:31:44 ulm098 imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:85.182.50.207]
Mar 15 10:31:45 ulm098 imapd: LOGIN, user=info@mycrotrend.de, ip=[::ffff:85.182.50.207], port=[50421], protocol=IMAP
Mar 15 10:33:29 ulm098 postfix/qmgr[27375]: 1B50DB242C4: from=<root@ulm098.server4you.de>, size=1791, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Mar 15 10:33:29 ulm098 postfix/smtp[9636]: connect to ulm098.server4you.de[62.75.202.10]:25: Connection refused
Mar 15 10:33:29 ulm098 postfix/smtp[9636]: 1B50DB242C4: to=<root@ulm098.server4you.de>, relay=none, delay=101246, delays=101246/0.03/0.03/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to ulm098.server4you.de[62.75.202.10]:25: Connection refused)
Mar 15 10:35:01 ulm098 imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Mar 15 10:35:01 ulm098 imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], time=0
Mar 15 10:35:01 ulm098 pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Mar 15 10:35:01 ulm098 pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Mar 15 10:35:01 ulm098 postfix/smtpd[9680]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Mar 15 10:35:01 ulm098 postfix/smtpd[9680]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Mar 15 10:35:01 ulm098 postfix/smtpd[9680]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
```
Ich hoffe ich nerve nicht mit meiner Unwissenheit


----------



## Till (15. März 2011)

Schau bitte mal in thunderbird in den smtp Einstellungen nach, dort muss ausgewählt sein dass sich thunderbird mit username (emailadresse) und Passwort beim versenden authentifiziert. Der Imap Login sieht laut logfile ok aus, welche Probleme hast Du denn mit imap?


----------



## mycrotrend (15. März 2011)

Eine Email senden von dem SquirrelMail Interface aus geht.
Emails empfangen tut er allerdings nicht.

Wenn ich über Thunderbird eine Email versenden will kommt folgender Fehler





Die Einstellungen sollten richtig sein:


----------



## Till (15. März 2011)

Prüfe mal bitte ob Du wirklich einen dns A-Record für die smtp subdomain: smtp.microtrend.de angelegt hast, der auf die IP des Servers verweist.


----------



## mycrotrend (15. März 2011)

Meine DNS Einstellungen sehen wie folgt aus:







Sollte ich dann hier noch einen A Record mit smtp.mycrotrend.de auf die IP verweisen? Denn mail existiert ja schon.


----------



## Till (15. März 2011)

> Sollte ich dann hier noch einen A Record mit smtp.mycrotrend.de auf die IP verweisen? Denn mail existiert ja schon.


Jeder Domainnamen den Du für einen beliebigen Dienst verwenden möchtest muss auch im DNS existieren. Aktuell veerwendest Du eine subdomain smtp.mycrotrend.de in thunderbird aber sie existiert nicht im dns, daher kann thunderbird sie nicht finden und somit keine emails verwenden.

Da gibt es jetzt 2 Lösungane:

a) Du legst die Subdomain smtp.mycrotrend.de im DNS an.
b) Du nimmst eine beliebige andere Domain oder subdomain in thunderbird als smtp Server, z.b. mycrotrend.de oder mail.mycrotrend.de oder www.mycrotrend.de oder die IP Adresse des Servers.

Das gleiche gilt übrigens auch für alle anderen Dienste, solltest Du also für imap eine nicht existierende Domain wie imap.mycrotrend.de verwendet habe, kann dies nicht funktionieren.


----------



## mycrotrend (15. März 2011)

Okay dann habe ich das auch soweit verstanden. Ich habe nun meine zwei Domains im DNS angelegt. smtp.mycrotrend.de und imap.mycrotrend.de

Dann habe ich c.a 10 Minuten gewartet, bis sich ISP Config aktualisieren kann. Jedoch habe ich immer noch die gleiche Fehler Meldung in Thunderbird und der Webmailer empängt auch keine Mails.

Vielleicht habe ich irgendwo noch etwas falsch eingestellt?

Mein aktueller DNS Eintrag:


----------



## Till (15. März 2011)

Änderungen im DNS dauern bis zu 48 stunden, da die Änderunge  erst von den diversen Caching Servern übernommen werden müssen, das ist unabhängig von ispconfig.

Des weiteren bist Du Dir auch sicher dass Dein ISPConfig Server der zuständige DNS Server für die Domain ist? Denn laut meiner DNS Abfrage verweisen ns10.nameserverservice.de und ns10.nameserverservice.de beide nicht auf die IP Deines Servers, von daher bezweifle ich mal das Dein Server der  primary nameserver der Domain ist.


----------



## mycrotrend (15. März 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Änderungen im DNS dauern bis zu 48 stunden, da die Änderunge  erst von den diversen Caching Servern übernommen werden müssen, das ist unabhängig von ispconfig.
> 
> Des weiteren bist Du Dir auch sicher dass Dein ISPConfig Server der zuständige DNS Server für die Domain ist? Denn laut meiner DNS Abfrage verweisen ns10.nameserverservice.de und ns10.nameserverservice.de beide nicht auf die IP Deines Servers, von daher bezweifle ich mal das Dein Server der  primary nameserver der Domain ist.


Dann werde ich noch abwarten.
Das ist eine gute Frage, ich habe meinen Server bei Server4You, dann sind denke ich die zuständig für den DNS.
Ich habe nunmal in meinen S4U Admin Panel die DNS Einträge für die Mails hinzugefügt. Vielleicht klappt es ja dann


----------



## Till (15. März 2011)

Ich kenne das interface von s4u nicht, aber die Einträge sehen so nicht korrekt aus. Im DNS enden vollständige domain auf einen Punkt, d.h. Du musst die dns a-einträge entweder so anlegen

smtp A 111.111.111.111


oder aber so:

smtp.mycrotrend.de. A 111.111.111.111

Den Fehler hattest Du übrigens oben auch drin, hatte ich übersehen. Aber die Einträge im ispconfig DNS Server kannst Du sowieso löschen, denn er ist nicht für die Domain zuständig.


----------



## mycrotrend (15. März 2011)

Den Punkt am Ende der Domain blendet das Interface anscheinend aus, diese sind aber vorhanden.

PS: Ich hatte vorher Plesk installiert, hier musste ich keine neuen DNS Einträge für die Mail vornehmen, obwohl Plesk auch mit imap und smtp arbeitete. Ich weiss nicht ob das relevant ist 
Den Server hatte ich danach aber frisch neu installiert und bin nach dem perfect server how to vorgegangen.


----------



## mycrotrend (31. März 2011)

Kann es evtl. an irgendwo an der Konfiguration von Squirrelmail liegen?
Denn auch so empfängt er ja keine Emails, abgesehen mal von Thunderbird.

Vom Webpanel aus Emails verschicken funktioniert.
Nur eben das empfangen nicht, sowie das senden/empfangen mit einem email clienten wie thunderbird.


----------



## Till (31. März 2011)

> Kann es evtl. an irgendwo an der Konfiguration von Squirrelmail liegen?


Nein. Squirremail ist nur ein ganz normaler wemailclient, wie outlook oder Thunderbird auch. Nur dass er halt ein html basierte Benutzerschnittsetelle hat.



> Vom Webpanel aus Emails verschicken funktioniert.
> Nur eben das empfangen nicht, sowie das senden/empfangen mit einem email clienten wie thunderbird.


sende eine email an Deinen Server und poste die Einträge die dann im mail.log erscheinen.


----------

